# Ganged Up On & Humbled



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

This afternoons damage










From 'Studebaker' 'Papichulo' 'VstromMark' 'Jechelman' & Vincent










From 'BigVito' Newcigarz' & 'massphatness'










From 'bazookajoe'


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

DAMN... now thats a well deserved ass whoopin.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Couldn't of happened to a better guy!!





Enjoy!!






Shawn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Can't think of many more deserving BOTLs. 

Thanks for all you do for the Troops John! :tu


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

Where I come from that's called a

*Wallup:tu*


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

John,
It is well deserved.

Thank you for everything that you do and have done for us.:tu

I always look forward to seeing you at the Herfs.

I'm sorry mine got there so fast (less than 20 hours) I hope it didn't spoil the supprise.

Take care.
Ken


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

YOU, boy, have been royally Monkey-Spanked!!:ss

Excellent slam on a most deserving Brother.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Enjoy, John. You've worked hard for the troops and deserve a little jungle love in return :tu


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

John, I can't think of anyone more deserving.:tu Many thanks for all you do.

Enjoy!

Frank


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That is great, just great!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Had to be something big for John to gets MULTIPLE pics up! Although I will guess he had some help with the technical aspects of getting the pics on.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

newcigarz said:


> Can't think of many more deserving BOTLs.
> 
> Thanks for all you do for the Troops John! :tu


:tpd:


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Couldn't be a more deserving brother to WMD like this.

Good on Charlie for making it rain!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You've humbled a lot of folks John.It looks like it caught up to you :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice. 
This one made me smile.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome hit! How come no one told me about it????


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, well deserved indeed!! Great hit!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

John, 

Words without deeds are meaningless and your life is an example quiet and unrelenting deeds. Thank you for your support of our troops and your contributions to CS. More importantly, thank you for your service.

Charlie, thank you for organizing and coordinating this little tribute.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Jechelman said:


> John, I can't think of anyone more deserving.:tu Many thanks for all you do.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Frank


:tpd: :tpd: :tpd: Your one of the many best here John. Enjoy Bro. You deserve it and so much more. :ss :tu


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

one of the best and well deserved I've seen so far. :tu:tu:tu three thumbs up


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

:r You'll be walking funny for a few days after those hits! Very much deserved, as others have said. There was an obscure song back in the 70s by Wet Willie called "Everything That 'Cha Do (Will Come Back To You)" which I do believe applies here!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Well-deserved, John! Those guys really roasted you well!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Can't think of many more deserving BOTLs.
> 
> Thanks for all you do for the Troops John! :tu


:tpd: here's to you. 
Oh yeah theres more to come.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh yeah theres more to come.


Indeed, as documented here:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=160461


----------



## Black Ops (Jun 3, 2008)

He better not leave the shelter for another day or so......


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Well deserved smackdown by the Jungle that appreciates and respects you very much John...nice to see! :tu


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

That was just the first wave!!! Wait till the next one hits.


----------



## Black Ops (Jun 3, 2008)

Anybody that wants to show some love for PPJ67, last call on this mission. Pm me for more info.....


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Well deserve my friend. Put it this way, you have more to smoke on your cruise.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

That is Dang Sweet!!! 

Very Nice!!!:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Pounded again today by "macms" "DETROITPHA357" "Fishbeadtwo" & "jaycarla".

Sort of reminded me of Nam, just when you thought it was safe to stick your head back up for a look see they poured the S**t back on you. Course once it ended we would dust ourselves off and go on hunting the SOB's down looking for a little pay-back. 

Picture? Perhaps later this evening assuming my son can get one up before he leaves back East for business....otherwise it will be a "thumbnail" because I'm computer impaired.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Pounded again today by "macms" "DETROITPHA357" "Fishbeadtwo" & "jaycarla".
> 
> Sort of reminded me of Nam, just when you thought it was safe to stick your head back up for a look see they poured the S**t back on you. Course once it ended we would dust ourselves off and go on hunting the SOB's down looking for a little pay-back.
> 
> Picture? Perhaps later this evening assuming my son can get one up before he leaves back East for business....otherwise it will be a "thumbnail" because I'm computer impaired.


John, I told you:gn We just appreciate all you do for us:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice gang hit!!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Very Well Deserved........:tu
Nice hit Guy's


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

rck70 said:


> Very Well Deserved........:tu
> Nice hit Guy's


 Just take note of how the FOGS roll newbie......:gn :mn :hn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rck70 said:


> Very Well Deserved........:tu
> Nice hit Guy's





Fishbeadtwo said:


> Just take note of how the FOGS roll newbie......:gn :mn :hn


:r:r


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't think I would be sticking your head up quite yet


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

another picture

From 'macms' 'DETROITPHA357' 'Fishbeadtwo' 'jaycarla'


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

What's that little bottle? I'd make an inappropriate comment, but I struggled so much with spelling inappropriate that it took the wind out of my smartass sails.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

shilala said:


> What's that little bottle? I'd make an inappropriate comment, but I struggled so much with spelling inappropriate that it took the wind out of my smartass sails.


I'm willing to bet that it is sea sickness medication :ss:r:chk


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I love these hits that go on and on and on ... :chk


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I love these hits that go on and on and on ... :chk


Oh do you?  hmmmmmm


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

My guess on the little bottle is some sort of lotion to releive the sorness from the azz whooping......


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Just take note of how the FOGS roll newbie......:gn :mn :hn


:r FOG


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice hits fellas! What did BazookaJoe send you a Gyro? J/K the wrapping on that thing reminds me of the wrappers that Gyros come in. I love to see the carnage of these mass bombings!:r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> another picture
> 
> From 'macms' 'DETROITPHA357' 'Fishbeadtwo' 'jaycarla'


Wow! Look at those Davis:tu Nice hit!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Just take note of how the FOGS roll newbie......:gn :mn :hn


Mine hasn't even arrived yet......:mn

UPS delivery is expected on Friday! :gn


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Mine hasn't even arrived yet......:mn
> 
> UPS delivery is expected on Friday! :gn


:r:r:r John is going to flip:r


----------

